# french toll booths



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi All
planning my first trip to france in my RV in a couple of weeks, have driven cars,vans and towed caravans abroad before but not a wide RV.
What concerns me is which booth do you pass through at the tolls I know the obvious answer (the one that is wide enough) but seriously I have never taken much notice of which one the lorries use and do they take cash and not prepaid tokens.
I hope someone can help 
Regards Loddy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Loddy 

Use the extreme right hand one, usually a few trucks waiting, they are always manned.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Toll Booths*

Hello there,

You simply use the ones that are manned without height barriers (you cannot go in the ones for credit cards only as they are restricted height).

In general keep to the right of the toll booths, in other words when approaching "PEAGE" keep in the right hand lane and head right. Choose a lane with a green arrow. Trucks, Motorhomes and Coaches can use any with no height barrier. Also stay out of Telepeage Lanes.

You will normally be charged Class B Tourism class, if you are charged any higher question this with the toll booth operator. However, if you are towing you will be charged extra.

Payment can be made by Card(s) inc Amex and Coins at manned booths.

Hope this helps

Trev.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

RV's WILL go through the normal car "slots", at least my 101" Landau has on a regular basis. Just take it VERY slow and VERY carefull.
Illuminated symbols over each booth show easily identifiable signs for cash, card and trucks.
NEVER take an RV through the truck booth because, as I found to my cost, there is more than a good chance of you being stung for truck rates.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Slight difference of opinion here .. 

The car lanes can be negotiated but there's not much clearance, the truck lane is far wider, you may wait, but in my experience it's better than losing a mirror. 
Re rates, RVs are Class 3, if towing you may be stung for class 4 no matter what lane you go through .. it depends on the peage warden :roll:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Re rates, RVs are Class 3:roll:


Correct.....technically, but in practise, I'm afraid not. We got stung for truck rates a few times last time we were over till we realised what was going on. From then on, it was car lanes EVERY time and b*gger the que!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

zaskar said:


> Correct.....technically, but in practise, I'm afraid not. We got stung for truck rates a few times last time we were over till we realised what was going on. From then on, it was car lanes EVERY time and b*gger the que!


Fair comment..

I'll grease George up and try the car lanes again .. :lol:

Every little helps :wink:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

zaskar said:


> NEVER take an RV through the truck booth because, as I found to my cost, there is more than a good chance of you being stung for truck rates.


Zaskar,

Did you try and argue the point that your motor-home wasn't a truck with the booth operator?

I can see why an operator can be confused see >> HERE <<

The Class, 3 & 4 contain pictures of vehicles that 'look' like an American RV, Class 2 doesn't.

Vehicle height also appears to play a big part, eg the height of the RV we intend to buy is 149" which is 3.784 mtrs which would put it in class 3 but hang on is it heavier than 3.5 tons in which case should it be a Class 4?

I'm totally confused now :silly: :silly:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi as Zaskar says car lanes are very very tight, don't know what your worring about Jim, you must be at least 4" narrower than me and Zaskar. :lol: 

Sometimes the outside booth only has one side to it, if I see that I head straight for it. As far as I can remember we have always been charged class 3 solo.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> don't know what your worring about Jim, you must be at least 4" narrower than me and Zaskar. :lol:
> Olley


Round the waist ! ... :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French tolls*

Hi

I am speaking from experience with a coach here, so not sure how much will apply.

The coach would go through all lanes (except where a height barrier is in situ)

If we went through the lorry lane (manned) we were charged correctly.

If we went through the lorry lane (auto pay/credit card), we alsways paid more - charged as a lorry.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Class*

I stand Corrected

Over 3.5t and you will be at least class 3

Whilst our Merc Sprinter is 4.6T we always get charged Class 2 In France and B in Spain. However, if we are charged over this I always question the operator and have always been refunded to 2 or B.

If you use the Lorry lanes due to your size then you should still only be charged the going Rate.

Trev


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for all that input it puts my mind at rest,
it's difficult noticing everything when your driving, there is only one pair of eyes watching out now since my navigator died last year
Loddy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

* * * If you have to release your seat belt to lean across to pay the toll booth operator - be sure to re-fasten the belt BEFORE you even move an inch . . .you can collect a hefty fine if you move without seatbelt on !


----------

